# Pennzoil and Rotella.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Someone told me yesterday that these two merged anyone hear of this? They did not say which one bought the other.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

From a google search, Shell aquired them in 2002. Someone correct me if this is incorrect.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Nothing like being 20 years behind---eh.


----------

